# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Φόβος για AIDS

## Katerina4545

Καλησπέρα! Ειμαι 22 χρονών και απο πολυ μικρή ειχα μια μεγάλη σχεση η οποία διακόπηκε για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα της ζωής μου και ετσι γνώρισα κάποιον άλλον, με τον οποίον ειχαμε μια ελεύθερη σεξουαλική επαφή που όμως κράτησε για ΜΟΝΟ 10 ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΑ, χωρις να τελειώσει φυσικά ( ποσα προσπερματικά να βγήκαν σε 10 δεύτερα; ) και δυστιχώς είχαμε και μια στοματική επαφή που τα υγρά του ακούμπηκαν στο στόμα μου. ( δεν ειχα απο οτι θυμαμαι καποια μεγαλη πληγή που να με ενοχλεί..αλλα ποτε δεν μπορω να ειμαι 100% σιγουρη. ) Τέλειωσε όλο αυτό το πραγμα που συνεβή πριν 2 μηνες και πριν λίγες μέρες πέρασα ενα μικρό κρυολόγημα ( πονοκέφαλος, μπούκωμα, και φταρνίσματα) τα οποία με τις μερες περασαν εκτός απο τον πονοκεφαλο ο οποιος υπάρχει καθημερινα πανω απο τα ματια και στο μέτωπο...απο τοτε μου μπηκε στο μυαλο ( μιας και ειμαι παρα πολυ αρρωστοβοφικη με όλα ) οτι εχω κολλήσει aids. Τα κλασσικα, ιντερνετ συμπτώματα, σοκ εγω, να νιωθω οτι τα εχω ολα, να κοιτιεμαι απο εδω και απο εκει ολη μερα...να μην μπορω να φαω να πιω να εχω αγχος να ποναει το στομαχι μου...Ενα βραδυ δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω γιατι διαβαζα το ιντρενετ και ειχα ριγος και αναγουλες με ολα αυτα. Δεν μπορώ να παω βόλτα, αγχωνομαι με το παραμικρό και τιμωρω τον εαυτό μου στην σκεψη οτι εχω κολλησει αυτον τον ιο!! το αγορι μου δεν ξερει τιποτα και τα κραταω ολα μεσα μου! η ψυχολογια μου ειναι χαλιαα. Ναι θα κανω εξετασεις αιματος, και aids, και στον γυναικολογο θα παω απλα αυτες τις μερες θα φυγω εκτος της πολής μου( προγραμματισμενες διακοπες αναθεμα πως θα περασω) οποτε πρεπει να περιμενω και αλλο καιρο...ΑΠΟ ΤΗν αλλη μενω με τους γονεις μου αυτην την περιοδο και πως θα τους πω παω να κανω εξετασεις aids; εχω χασει την γη κατωαπο τα ποδια μου και φοβαμαι μην κολλησα..σασ παρακαλω βοηθηστε με και πειτε μου ποσο ευκολο ειναι να κολλησει καποιος ειδικα με αυτα που κανα εγω ; 
Για οσους δεν καταλαβαν ηταν ο δευτερος στην ζωη μου με μολις 10 δευτερολεπτα..τι να πω πια..ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις που θα μου δωσετε .

----------


## freskonero

δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο, αλλιως θα ειμασταν ολοι νεκροι. ο,τι ακουμπουσαμε θα μας σκοτωνε.
αλλα παρα ταυτα, πανε κανε την εξεταση να ησυχασεις και προσεκτικα απο δω και περα και δεν χρειαζεται τοσο αγχος.

----------


## nadi

Κατετινα Καλησπερα.... να πας σε εναν Ωριλα γιατι απλα μπορει να εχεις ιγμοριτιδα .... 10 ευρω μια γενικη και 10 για την εξεταση του aids αντε αλλα 10 για ηπατιτιδα και δεν λες τιποτα στους δικους σου.... Ενα τεστ ΠΑΠ κι εισαι κομπλε! Κι οσο πιο πολυ προσεχεις τοσο πιο πολλα παθαινεις..... ξεκολλα με τις αρρωστιες!

----------


## freskonero

νομιζω πλεον βγαινει αμεσα το αποτελεσμα. παλια που την ειχα κανει στα 15 εκανε 3 μηνες. τωρα οταν εκανα εγχειρηση εκανε μια μερα

----------


## Sonia

Συμπτώματα άγχους έχεις, όχι AIDS. Άλλοι είναι φορείς του AIDS κι ασθενούν πολλά χρόνια μετά, εσύ μέσα σε ένα δίμηνο εμφάνισες συμπτώματα; Θα περιμένεις καλύτερα ενάμιση μήνα ακόμα να πας για εξετάσεις αίματος διότι οι ιόι για AIDS, ηπατίτιδα κτλ φαίνονται στα σίγουρα κάνα 4μηνο μετά που κόλλησες. Κρίμα είναι να πας και πάλι να σου μείνει η αμφιβολία στο μυαλό. Τα αποτελέσματα συνήθως βγαίνουν αν όχι την ίδια μέρα, την επόμενη, βαριά σε δυό μέρες. Οι πιθανότητες είναι μηδαμινές, απλά να σου φύγει η ιδέα.
22 χρονών δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ενημερώνεις τους γονιούς σου για όλα. Αν πρέπει κάτι να τους πεις, πες τους ότι πας για ένα τσεκ απ. Άλλωστε καλό είναι με την ευκαιρία να κάνεις όντως τις βασικές εξετάσεις, δεν είναι κακό.

----------


## Katerina4545

Δεν έχω τόσο έντονα τα συμπτώματα της ιγμοριτιδας, απλά έχω έναν πονοκέφαλο που είναι πάνω από τα μάτια Κ μέτωπο ενώ το μπούκωμα που είχα έχει τελειώσει . Μπορεί να εξναι και αυτό, αλλά μόλις μπήκα και διαβασα ότι η ιγμοριτιδα μπορεί να οφείλεται στον ιο του aids Κ έπαθα σοκ ! :(

----------


## Katerina4545

Έχεις δίκαιο σ αυτό , και κανονικά μένω μόνη μου για σπουδές, αλλά τώρα τ καλοκαίρι μένω μαζί τους και δυστυχώς έχουν καταλάβει ότι κάτι έχω , δεν τρώω δεν βγαίνω όποτε αναγκαστικά τους έχω πει ότι είμαι σαν άρρωστη ... όποτε πιθανόν να με ρωτήσουν για τ αποτέλεσμα της εξέτασης ότι Κ αν είναι αυτό . Ευχαριστώ πάντως πολύ

----------


## freskonero

ο,τι και να διαβασεις στο ιντερνετ η θα τοχεις, η θαναι συμπτωμα απαυτο που εχεις. κανονας.

----------


## Katerina4545

> ο,τι και να διαβασεις στο ιντερνετ η θα τοχεις, η θαναι συμπτωμα απαυτο που εχεις. κανονας.


Καλημέρα! Ενώ σήμερα είναι καλύτερα το κεφάλι μου άρχισε να είναι ξανά ξιρος ο λαιμός μου και να πονάει λίγο ! Όταν πέρασα το κρυολόγημα ήταν για 2 μέρες ξιρος έπαιρνα ένα συροπι και ήταν καλύτερα. Και από σήμερα πάλι αρχίζει να με ενοχλεί... στα συμπτώματα λέει φαρυγγιτιδα αλλά γενικά αυτά δεν έπρεπε να είναι πολύ πι έντονα ; Πυρετό δεν έχω καθόλου ... μόνο λαιμό ...:( :( μέχρι να κάνω τις εξετάσεις θα σκάσω και οτιδήποτε θα το συνδέω με αυτό εφόσον το έχει σαν συμπτωμα ..

----------


## Sonia

Κοίταξε να δεις, καλό είναι να σταματήσεις να ψάχνεις στο ίντερνετ και να το ψειρίζεις. Δεν βοηθάει σε κάτι αυτό που κάνεις, πιο πολύ αγχώνεσαι.
Θεωρώ ότι οι αρρωστοφοβίες βγαίνουν επειδή κάτι άλλο μας ενοχλεί και δεν το έχουμε δουλέψει με τον εαυτό μας και ξεσπάμε σε κάτι άσχετο. Μήπως εσένα το θέμα σου είναι το σκηνικό που παίχτηκε με τον άνθρωπο; Ή η σχέση σου με το αγόρι σου ή και τα δύο; Κάτσε και σκέψου ήρεμα και βάλε τα πράγματα στην θέση τους στο μυαλό σου και στην σωστή τους διάσταση και θα νοιώσεις αμέσως καλύτερα.

----------


## Katerina4545

> Κοίταξε να δεις, καλό είναι να σταματήσεις να ψάχνεις στο ίντερνετ και να το ψειρίζεις. Δεν βοηθάει σε κάτι αυτό που κάνεις, πιο πολύ αγχώνεσαι.
> Θεωρώ ότι οι αρρωστοφοβίες βγαίνουν επειδή κάτι άλλο μας ενοχλεί και δεν το έχουμε δουλέψει με τον εαυτό μας και ξεσπάμε σε κάτι άσχετο. Μήπως εσένα το θέμα σου είναι το σκηνικό που παίχτηκε με τον άνθρωπο; Ή η σχέση σου με το αγόρι σου ή και τα δύο; Κάτσε και σκέψου ήρεμα και βάλε τα πράγματα στην θέση τους στο μυαλό σου και στην σωστή τους διάσταση και θα νοιώσεις αμέσως καλύτερα.


Σίγουρα είναι και τα 2 αυτά που λες γιατί ήταν μεγάλο λάθος και έχω τύψεις για αυτό. Αλλά δεν μπορεί 1 εβδομάδα όλο κάτι να με ενοχλεί, μια κρυολόγημα , μια πονοκέφαλος, μια ξηρός λαιμός , και σήμερα που νόμιζα ότι σιγά σιγά γίνομαι καλύτερα πονάει το στομάχι μου και είχα διάρροια. Να πω ότι ξαναπέρασα μια φάση γαστρεντερίτιδας περίπου μια εβδομάδα μετά από ότι έγινε αλλά τότε δεν αγχώθηκα γιατί το θεώρησα κάπως νωρίς . Αλλά μήπως ήταν κάτι; Μετά όταν έγινα καλά χαλάρωσα αλλά με το ποτ έπαθα αυτό το «κρύωμα » άρχισα να Άγχώνομαι ξανά . Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω σχετικά με τα συμπτώματα του aids. Είναι έντονα η ήπια; Διαβασα ότι κάνει πολύ πυρετό κλπ κλπ.Δλδ εγώ αυτήν την εβδομάδα περνάω μια ήπια αρρώστια που δεν με περιορίζει σε κάτι ( πιο πολύ από το άγχος δεν κάνω πράγματα πάρα γιατί έχω πονοκέφαλο ας πούμε ) αλλά βλέπω ότι μέρα κε την μέρα εμφανίζεται όλο και κάτι καινούργιο ( πχ σήμερα διάρροια ) δεν αντέχω θα σκάσω. Θέλω να κάνω τις εξετάσεις και φοβάμαι και είμαι σίγουρη ότι είναι κάτι κακό...

----------


## Katerina4545

> Σίγουρα είναι και τα 2 αυτά που λες γιατί ήταν μεγάλο λάθος και έχω τύψεις για αυτό. Αλλά δεν μπορεί 1 εβδομάδα όλο κάτι να με ενοχλεί, μια κρυολόγημα , μια πονοκέφαλος, μια ξηρός λαιμός , και σήμερα που νόμιζα ότι σιγά σιγά γίνομαι καλύτερα πονάει το στομάχι μου και είχα διάρροια. Να πω ότι ξαναπέρασα μια φάση γαστρεντερίτιδας περίπου μια εβδομάδα μετά από ότι έγινε αλλά τότε δεν αγχώθηκα γιατί το θεώρησα κάπως νωρίς . Αλλά μήπως ήταν κάτι; Μετά όταν έγινα καλά χαλάρωσα αλλά με το ποτ έπαθα αυτό το «κρύωμα » άρχισα να Άγχώνομαι ξανά . Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω σχετικά με τα συμπτώματα του aids. Είναι έντονα η ήπια; Διαβασα ότι κάνει πολύ πυρετό κλπ κλπ.Δλδ εγώ αυτήν την εβδομάδα περνάω μια ήπια αρρώστια που δεν με περιορίζει σε κάτι ( πιο πολύ από το άγχος δεν κάνω πράγματα πάρα γιατί έχω πονοκέφαλο ας πούμε ) αλλά βλέπω ότι μέρα κε την μέρα εμφανίζεται όλο και κάτι καινούργιο ( πχ σήμερα διάρροια ) δεν αντέχω θα σκάσω. Θέλω να κάνω τις εξετάσεις και φοβάμαι και είμαι σίγουρη ότι είναι κάτι κακό...




Παιδιά σος !!! Ακόμα δεν έχω πάει να κάνω το τεστ γιατί φοβάμαι και παράλληλα έχω ακόμα ένα κάψιμο στον λαιμό και μια ξηρότητα η οποία όμως όταν πήγα διακοπές έφυγε και τώρα που ξαναγύρισα σπίτι άρχισα πάλι να έχω ψηλό ενοχλήσεις και μάλλον είναι φαρυγγιτιδα βέβαια πυρετό Κ τέτοια Δν έχω ούτε πόνο απλά μια ξηρότητα Κ ένα κάψιμο αλλά με προβλημάτισε π έφυγε και ξαναήρθε . Επισης καποιεσ Φορές νιώθω ένα σφίξιμο στον λαιμό ίσως είναι από άγχος και τέλος εδώ Κ κάποιες μέρες με πονάει το χέρι
Μου και λέει στα συμπτώματα πόνο στους μύες δεν ξέρω ... η απάντηση είναι το τεστ αλλά μόνο στην ιδέα φοβάμαι παρά πολυυυ... πήρα στ κεελπνο Κ μ είπε για το στοματικο ότι πρέπει να ρχεις μεγάλη πληγη στο στομα και να το καταλάβεις αλλά Κ πάλι δεν θυμάμαι πληγη που να με πονούσε δεν είχα αλλά ποτέ Δν ξέρεις τ μπορεί να έγινε

----------


## Sonia

Κάτσε και σκέψου τα της σχέσης σου και αξιολόγησε την εμπειρία σου με τον τρίτο άνθρωπο στην σωστή της βάση. Υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτό σε τρώει και σου έχει βγει σε αρρωστοφοβία ότι να 'ναι. 

Από ΄κει και πέρα, πήγαινε κάνε την εξέταση να σου φύγει η ιδέα. Δεν υπάρχει "φοβάμαι". Είσαι 22 χρονών, δεν είσαι μπέμπα. Ξέρεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις.

----------


## Ορέστης

Κατερινα πιστευω οτι νιωθεις ενοχες που εκανες σεξ με αλλον αντρα και οτι πρεπει να τα πεις ολα στο αγορι σου για να ανακουφιστεις.

----------


## Katerina4545

> Κάτσε και σκέψου τα της σχέσης σου και αξιολόγησε την εμπειρία σου με τον τρίτο άνθρωπο στην σωστή της βάση. Υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτό σε τρώει και σου έχει βγει σε αρρωστοφοβία ότι να 'ναι. 
> 
> Από ΄κει και πέρα, πήγαινε κάνε την εξέταση να σου φύγει η ιδέα. Δεν υπάρχει "φοβάμαι". Είσαι 22 χρονών, δεν είσαι μπέμπα. Ξέρεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις.


Τα έχω σκεφτεί άπειρες φορές και έχω καταλήξει στο ότι ήταν λάθος Κ τελείωσε. Από εκεί και πέρα στην σκέψη ότι θα βγει θετικό Πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να πω ότι έχει συμβεί και το χειροτερο ότι όχι μόνο θα με παρατήσει ο ίδιος αλλά θα καταστραφεί όλη η ζωή μ από ένα λάθος που ας μην γελιόμαστε όλοι λίγο πολύ μπορεί να έχουν κάνει έστω και μισή φορά . Και δεν εινι μόνο η ψυχολογία, ίσως είμαι υπερβολική αλλά δεν μπορεί ο λαιμός μου Κ οι αμυγδαλές να με πιάνουν και να με αφήνουν καλοκαιριάτικα....είναι μεν ήπιο αλλά φοβάμαι μην χειροτερεψω

----------


## Katerina4545

> Κατερινα πιστευω οτι νιωθεις ενοχες που εκανες σεξ με αλλον αντρα και οτι πρεπει να τα πεις ολα στο αγορι σου για να ανακουφιστεις.


Σίγουρα νιώθω ενοχές και από την στιγμή που έγινε όλο
Κάτι βρίσκω ότι μπορε να έπαθα ( αρχικά νόμιζα ότι είμαι έγκυος χωρίς καμία λογική ) μετά που σεν ήταν αυτό νόμιζα ότι έχω κονδυλώματα Κ Δν είχα τίποτα και μετά αφού δεν είχα έπαθα τ κρυολόγημα και έψεξα στ Ίντερνετ για το ειντς και από εκεί Κ πέρα Δν έχει φύγει στιγμή από τ μυαλό. Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει με τα συμπτώματα δεν μπορεί να είναι ψυχοσωματικά κάποιοι πόνοι ποτ νιώθω

----------


## Katerina4545

> Σίγουρα νιώθω ενοχές και από την στιγμή που έγινε όλο
> Κάτι βρίσκω ότι μπορε να έπαθα ( αρχικά νόμιζα ότι είμαι έγκυος χωρίς καμία λογική ) μετά που σεν ήταν αυτό νόμιζα ότι έχω κονδυλώματα Κ Δν είχα τίποτα και μετά αφού δεν είχα έπαθα τ κρυολόγημα και έψεξα στ Ίντερνετ για το ειντς και από εκεί Κ πέρα Δν έχει φύγει στιγμή από τ μυαλό. Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει με τα συμπτώματα δεν μπορεί να είναι ψυχοσωματικά κάποιοι πόνοι ποτ νιώθω


Όπως επίσης τ συμπτώματα άρχισαν ακριβώς τις εβδομάδες ποτ λεεη ότι εμφανίζεται η οξεία μορφή του hiv. Δεν μπορεί ν είναι όλα τυχαια .. ναι φοβάμαι Κ έχει να κάνει και με το αγόρι μ αλλά με
Αυτά που εμφανίζω Κ διαβάζω έχω αγχωθεί περισσότερο, άσε που τα λέει Κ μπέρδεμενα και όχι συγκεκριμένη συμπτωματολογία .

----------


## Χριστίνα 95

> Όπως επίσης τ συμπτώματα άρχισαν ακριβώς τις εβδομάδες ποτ λεεη ότι εμφανίζεται η οξεία μορφή του hiv. Δεν μπορεί ν είναι όλα τυχαια .. ναι φοβάμαι Κ έχει να κάνει και με το αγόρι μ αλλά με
> Αυτά που εμφανίζω Κ διαβάζω έχω αγχωθεί περισσότερο, άσε που τα λέει Κ μπέρδεμενα και όχι συγκεκριμένη συμπτωματολογία .


Να ξέρεις ότι όταν έχουνε άγχος πέφτει το ανοσοποιητικο μας και κολλάμε πιο εύκολα ιώσεις και μικρόβια.. Πήγαινε κάνε την εξεταση η οποία κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα βγει αρνητική. Πήγαινε για να βγει από το μυαλό σου και μετά θα ηρεμήσεις.. Αυτό το πράγμα με το Google και εγώ το έκανα.. Πρέπει να το σταματήσεις! Αν όλοι οι άνθρωποι έπαιρναν ένα ένα τα συμπτώματα που έχουν και τα έψαχναν στο διαδίκτυο θα ήταν όλοι πεθαμένοι.. Επίσης εφόσον σε πιάνουν οι αμυγδαλές και σε ταλαιπωρούν θα ήταν προτιμότερο να ψάξεις μήπως έχεις ευαισθησία.. Οι θεία μου είχε προβλήματα με τις αμυγδαλές, όχι κάτι σοβαρό απλές λοιμώξεις.. Τις έβγαλε..Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις 4 μήνες για να ανιχνεύτει ο ιός.. Δεν είμαστε στο 2000.. Ο ιός ανιχνεύεται πλέον πολύ πιο σύντομα από την έκθεση σου σε αυτόν. 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Katerina4545

> Να ξέρεις ότι όταν έχουνε άγχος πέφτει το ανοσοποιητικο μας και κολλάμε πιο εύκολα ιώσεις και μικρόβια.. Πήγαινε κάνε την εξεταση η οποία κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα βγει αρνητική. Πήγαινε για να βγει από το μυαλό σου και μετά θα ηρεμήσεις.. Αυτό το πράγμα με το Google και εγώ το έκανα.. Πρέπει να το σταματήσεις! Αν όλοι οι άνθρωποι έπαιρναν ένα ένα τα συμπτώματα που έχουν και τα έψαχναν στο διαδίκτυο θα ήταν όλοι πεθαμένοι.. Επίσης εφόσον σε πιάνουν οι αμυγδαλές και σε ταλαιπωρούν θα ήταν προτιμότερο να ψάξεις μήπως έχεις ευαισθησία.. Οι θεία μου είχε προβλήματα με τις αμυγδαλές, όχι κάτι σοβαρό απλές λοιμώξεις.. Τις έβγαλε..Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις 4 μήνες για να ανιχνεύτει ο ιός.. Δεν είμαστε στο 2000.. Ο ιός ανιχνεύεται πλέον πολύ πιο σύντομα από την έκθεση σου σε αυτόν. 
> 
> Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App



θελω πολυ να παω..πραγματικα θα ηρεμισω στην περιπτωση που βγει αρνητικο και θα φυγει ενα παρα πολυ μεγαλο βαρος απο πανω μου...υπαρχει ομως κ η αλλη μερια. Σχετικα με το ιντερνετ ειναι οτι χειροτερο και ηταν μεγαλο λαθος που μπηκα σε ολη αυτην την διαδικασια με συμπτωματα κλπ γτ πραγματικα σε τρελενει οτι και να εχεις. Γενικα τον τελευταιο καιρο ''νομιζω'' οτι κατι με ενοχλει που ομως ποτε δεν μπορω να εξηγησω..δν ειναι πονος στην αμυγδαλη, ουτε στον λαιμο, σαν μια δυσφοροια σαν τσιμπηματα που μπορει να υπαρξουν για 2 μερες και μετα να ξαναερθουν μετα απο 5 μερες..μπορει να ειναι και ψυχολογικο το ολο θεμα..Θελω να παω σε ωρλ και δεν ξερω πως να εξηγησω τι εχω...τελος παντων,ελπιζω να μν ειχε κατι το παιδι, και να ειχε να μην το κολλησα αλλα οσο βλεπω στ ιντερνετ οτι με τ στοματικο κολλας αρρωσταινω πραγματικα..Σημερα ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα ψυχολογικα αλλα εχω πολλα σκαμπανευασματα, αυριο σκεφτομαι να παω στο τσεκ ποιντ που βγαινει εκεινη την ωρα τ αποτελεσμα με ενα ειδικο τεστ...πφφφ δν ξερω:(

----------


## Χριστίνα 95

> θελω πολυ να παω..πραγματικα θα ηρεμισω στην περιπτωση που βγει αρνητικο και θα φυγει ενα παρα πολυ μεγαλο βαρος απο πανω μου...υπαρχει ομως κ η αλλη μερια. Σχετικα με το ιντερνετ ειναι οτι χειροτερο και ηταν μεγαλο λαθος που μπηκα σε ολη αυτην την διαδικασια με συμπτωματα κλπ γτ πραγματικα σε τρελενει οτι και να εχεις. Γενικα τον τελευταιο καιρο ''νομιζω'' οτι κατι με ενοχλει που ομως ποτε δεν μπορω να εξηγησω..δν ειναι πονος στην αμυγδαλη, ουτε στον λαιμο, σαν μια δυσφοροια σαν τσιμπηματα που μπορει να υπαρξουν για 2 μερες και μετα να ξαναερθουν μετα απο 5 μερες..μπορει να ειναι και ψυχολογικο το ολο θεμα..Θελω να παω σε ωρλ και δεν ξερω πως να εξηγησω τι εχω...τελος παντων,ελπιζω να μν ειχε κατι το παιδι, και να ειχε να μην το κολλησα αλλα οσο βλεπω στ ιντερνετ οτι με τ στοματικο κολλας αρρωσταινω πραγματικα..Σημερα ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα ψυχολογικα αλλα εχω πολλα σκαμπανευασματα, αυριο σκεφτομαι να παω στο τσεκ ποιντ που βγαινει εκεινη την ωρα τ αποτελεσμα με ενα ειδικο τεστ...πφφφ δν ξερω:(


Πήγαινε αύριο μην το σκέφτεσαι... Να δεις που θα βγει αρνητικό και μετά θα ηρεμήσεις.. Και όταν ηρεμήσεις μην κάνεις το κακό και ξανά ψάξεις στο ίντερνετ. Βγες έξω.. Πάρε λίγο αέρα και θα δεις θα νιώσεις πολύ καλύτερα! Πρέπει όλα τα πράγματα που μας συμβαίνουν να τα αντιμετωπίζουμε με ηρεμία και αισιοδοξία.. Λίγο δύσκολο αυτό που σου λεγα αυτή τη στιγμή αλλά όλα φτιάχνουν.. 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Katerina4545

> Πήγαινε αύριο μην το σκέφτεσαι... Να δεις που θα βγει αρνητικό και μετά θα ηρεμήσεις.. Και όταν ηρεμήσεις μην κάνεις το κακό και ξανά ψάξεις στο ίντερνετ. Βγες έξω.. Πάρε λίγο αέρα και θα δεις θα νιώσεις πολύ καλύτερα! Πρέπει όλα τα πράγματα που μας συμβαίνουν να τα αντιμετωπίζουμε με ηρεμία και αισιοδοξία.. Λίγο δύσκολο αυτό που σου λεγα αυτή τη στιγμή αλλά όλα φτιάχνουν.. 
> 
> Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Πολλές σκεψεις εχω κανει στο μυαλο μου και η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτο με εχει αρρωστησει και με εχει κουρασει οσο τιποτα αλλο...αναλυσεις, τηλεφωνα, ιντερνετ, φορουμ, σκεψεις, κλαματα, πληροφοριες για το ειντς απο εδω και απο εκει, πως κολλαει πως δεν κολλαει....Σκεφτομαι, δεν μπορει να ειμαι τοσο ατυχη να κολλησα ετσι, ΝΑΙ γινεται και με αυτον τον τροπο αλλα ειναι λιγοτερο συχνο απο οτι το πρωκτικο και το κολπικο, γιατι να συμβει σε εμενα; Νομιζω αν παω μονη μου για το τεστ θα λυποθημισω οσο βλεπω το αποτελεσμα, πραγματικα δεν ξερω ..Σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως για τις απαντησεις σου να εισαι καλα

----------


## Katerina4545

> Πολλές σκεψεις εχω κανει στο μυαλο μου και η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτο με εχει αρρωστησει και με εχει κουρασει οσο τιποτα αλλο...αναλυσεις, τηλεφωνα, ιντερνετ, φορουμ, σκεψεις, κλαματα, πληροφοριες για το ειντς απο εδω και απο εκει, πως κολλαει πως δεν κολλαει....Σκεφτομαι, δεν μπορει να ειμαι τοσο ατυχη να κολλησα ετσι, ΝΑΙ γινεται και με αυτον τον τροπο αλλα ειναι λιγοτερο συχνο απο οτι το πρωκτικο και το κολπικο, γιατι να συμβει σε εμενα; Νομιζω αν παω μονη μου για το τεστ θα λυποθημισω οσο βλεπω το αποτελεσμα, πραγματικα δεν ξερω ..Σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως για τις απαντησεις σου να εισαι καλα


Γεια σας παιδιά ! Σήμερα επιτέλους μετά από ένα μήνα γεμάτη άγχος πήγα στο τσεκ ποιντ Κ έκανα το τεστ αφού πρώτα μίλησα με έναν άνθρωπο που με ενημέρωσε ξαι ήταν πολύ ευγενικός μαζί μου. Όλα πήγαν καλά , το τεστ βγήκε αρνητικό. Του εξήγησα ότι έγινε και μου είπε ότι εντάξει αυτό ήταν χαμηλού κινδύνου αλλά δεν πρέπει να συμβαίνει με άτομα που δεν ξέρουμε . Επίσης μ είπε ότι η συμπεριφορά μοτ και τ άγχος μου είναι πάνω από το κανονικό και ότι αντιδράω υπερβολικά σε όλο αυτό και μ έγραψε τ τηλέφωνο τηα ψυχολόγου υγείας του κεελπνο. Μ είπε ότι θα με βοηθήσει να απαλλαγώ από την αρρωστοφοβια μου Γτ καμία μέρα θα πάθω τίποτα από το πολύ άγχος !!!

----------


## Χριστίνα 95

> Γεια σας παιδιά ! Σήμερα επιτέλους μετά από ένα μήνα γεμάτη άγχος πήγα στο τσεκ ποιντ Κ έκανα το τεστ αφού πρώτα μίλησα με έναν άνθρωπο που με ενημέρωσε ξαι ήταν πολύ ευγενικός μαζί μου. Όλα πήγαν καλά , το τεστ βγήκε αρνητικό. Του εξήγησα ότι έγινε και μου είπε ότι εντάξει αυτό ήταν χαμηλού κινδύνου αλλά δεν πρέπει να συμβαίνει με άτομα που δεν ξέρουμε . Επίσης μ είπε ότι η συμπεριφορά μοτ και τ άγχος μου είναι πάνω από το κανονικό και ότι αντιδράω υπερβολικά σε όλο αυτό και μ έγραψε τ τηλέφωνο τηα ψυχολόγου υγείας του κεελπνο. Μ είπε ότι θα με βοηθήσει να απαλλαγώ από την αρρωστοφοβια μου Γτ καμία μέρα θα πάθω τίποτα από το πολύ άγχος !!!


Είδες.. Τελικά όλα πήγαν καλά!! Τώρα που έφυγε ένα μεγάλο βάρος από πάνω σου λόγω του φόβου και του άγχους, είναι καιρός να δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου!Εγω ας πούμε είμαι αρρωστοφοβικη και προέρχεται από τη μητέρα μου.. Αντιδρούσε πάντα με απαισιοδοξία και υπερβολή σε όλες τις καταστάσεις και ειδικά με όσες είχαν να κάνουν με την υγεία. Όλα από κάπου προέρχονται και συνήθως είναι από την παιδική ηλικία. Όλα προέρχονται από τους φόβους τους οποίους έπρεπε να τους αντιμετωπίσουμε όταν ήμασταν παιδιά.. Να πας στον ψυχολόγο.. Θα σε βοηθήσει! Να είσαι πάντα καλά και εννοείται πρόσεχε με τους ερωτικούς συντρόφους! Απόλαυση πάντα με σκουφάκι όπως μου λέει και ο γυναικολογος μου.. Χαχαχαχχαχαχ 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Katerina4545

> Είδες.. Τελικά όλα πήγαν καλά!! Τώρα που έφυγε ένα μεγάλο βάρος από πάνω σου λόγω του φόβου και του άγχους, είναι καιρός να δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου!Εγω ας πούμε είμαι αρρωστοφοβικη και προέρχεται από τη μητέρα μου.. Αντιδρούσε πάντα με απαισιοδοξία και υπερβολή σε όλες τις καταστάσεις και ειδικά με όσες είχαν να κάνουν με την υγεία. Όλα από κάπου προέρχονται και συνήθως είναι από την παιδική ηλικία. Όλα προέρχονται από τους φόβους τους οποίους έπρεπε να τους αντιμετωπίσουμε όταν ήμασταν παιδιά.. Να πας στον ψυχολόγο.. Θα σε βοηθήσει! Να είσαι πάντα καλά και εννοείται πρόσεχε με τους ερωτικούς συντρόφους! Απόλαυση πάντα με σκουφάκι όπως μου λέει και ο γυναικολογος μου.. Χαχαχαχχαχαχ 
> 
> Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ο μπαμπας μου ειναι πολυ αρρωστοφοβικος, πηγαινε και σε ψυχολογο( και ακομα πηγαινει) και του ειχε βρει πριν χρονια καταθλιψη και ακομα συνεχιζει με χαπια...η αληθεια ειναι ομως οτι εμενα ποτε δεν μου μετεδωσε κατι τετοιο..εννοω τα ελεγε στην μαμα μου καθως αυτο εγινε πριν χρονια και ημουν ακομα μικρη...10-11 χρονων οποτε δεν μου μετεδωσε κατι ...τουλαχιστον ετσι θυμαμαι..Παρ'ολα αυτα σκεφτομαι μηπως ειναι κληρονομικο..γιατι και με το τεστ που πηγα και εκανα χαλαρωσα αρκετα, αλλα μετα αρχισα να ψαχνω για κατι αλλο μηπως εχω, το οτιδηποτε. Γενικα εχω περασει και αλλες τετοιες φασεις με το ''μηπως κατι εχω'' και ψαχνομαι παντου κι φυσικα ιντερνετ..να φανταστεις πηγα εκανα το τεστ και μετα εψαχνα στο ιντερνετ μηπως ηταν νωρις για να το κανω και δεν βρηκε οτι το εχω; Ασε σε τετοια φαση!! Τωρα αυτες τις μερες θα παω να κανω γενικη αιματος ωστε να μην μου ξανακολλησει οτι εχω κατι κλπ, και μετα σκεφτομαι να παω σε ψυχολογο γιατι δεν μπορει να αφηνω το ενα και να πιανω το αλλο ωστε να στεναχωριεμαι, δεν ειναι λογικο και το καταλαβαινω και εγω η ιδια οτι Κατερινα ξερεις κατι συμβαινει..Λες να ειναι κληρονομικο κατι τετοιο με αρρωστοφοβια; Το κοβω καπως δυσκολο

----------


## Χριστίνα 95

> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ο μπαμπας μου ειναι πολυ αρρωστοφοβικος, πηγαινε και σε ψυχολογο( και ακομα πηγαινει) και του ειχε βρει πριν χρονια καταθλιψη και ακομα συνεχιζει με χαπια...η αληθεια ειναι ομως οτι εμενα ποτε δεν μου μετεδωσε κατι τετοιο..εννοω τα ελεγε στην μαμα μου καθως αυτο εγινε πριν χρονια και ημουν ακομα μικρη...10-11 χρονων οποτε δεν μου μετεδωσε κατι ...τουλαχιστον ετσι θυμαμαι..Παρ'ολα αυτα σκεφτομαι μηπως ειναι κληρονομικο..γιατι και με το τεστ που πηγα και εκανα χαλαρωσα αρκετα, αλλα μετα αρχισα να ψαχνω για κατι αλλο μηπως εχω, το οτιδηποτε. Γενικα εχω περασει και αλλες τετοιες φασεις με το ''μηπως κατι εχω'' και ψαχνομαι παντου κι φυσικα ιντερνετ..να φανταστεις πηγα εκανα το τεστ και μετα εψαχνα στο ιντερνετ μηπως ηταν νωρις για να το κανω και δεν βρηκε οτι το εχω; Ασε σε τετοια φαση!! Τωρα αυτες τις μερες θα παω να κανω γενικη αιματος ωστε να μην μου ξανακολλησει οτι εχω κατι κλπ, και μετα σκεφτομαι να παω σε ψυχολογο γιατι δεν μπορει να αφηνω το ενα και να πιανω το αλλο ωστε να στεναχωριεμαι, δεν ειναι λογικο και το καταλαβαινω και εγω η ιδια οτι Κατερινα ξερεις κατι συμβαινει..Λες να ειναι κληρονομικο κατι τετοιο με αρρωστοφοβια; Το κοβω καπως δυσκολο


Κληρονομικό δεν είναι.. Ίσως στο μετέδωσε χωρίς να το καταλάβεις. Όλα προέρχονται από βιώματα. Τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο. Και μια συμβουλή. Σταματα να ψάχνεις στο Google. Βρες μια ασχολία να ξεφεύγει το μυαλό σου. Κάθε μέρα κάτι έχουμε από συμπτώματα. Θα είχαμε όλοι πεθάνει με βάση το διαδίκτυο. Κάποια στιγμή θα βαρεθείς και εσύ να ψάχνεις θα το δεις. Αλλά να πας σε ψυχολόγο και να δεις που θα ανακαλύψεις πολλά πράγματα που ούτε καν έχεις στο μυαλό σου μέχρι τώρα. Πήγαινε να το λύσεις από τη ρίζα ώστε να τελειώνεις μια και καλή. 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Κοπελιά αν ήταν όπως τα λέει το ίντερνετ τώρα οι 9\10 θα είχαν καρκίνο κ aids .. κάνε ένα απλό τσεκαπ να το εξακριβώσεις ότι δεν έχεις τίποτα και χαλάρωσε ... Η ζωή είναι πολύ μικρή για να είναι θλιβερή ....

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Katerina4545

> Κοπελιά αν ήταν όπως τα λέει το ίντερνετ τώρα οι 9\10 θα είχαν καρκίνο κ aids .. κάνε ένα απλό τσεκαπ να το εξακριβώσεις ότι δεν έχεις τίποτα και χαλάρωσε ... Η ζωή είναι πολύ μικρή για να είναι θλιβερή ....
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Έκανα το τεστ και βγήκε αρνητικο Πριν καμία εβδομάδα... η αλήθεια είναι ότι το Ίντερνετ ότι και να ψάξεις θα σου βγάλει καρκίνο κλπ κλπ. Χαλάρωσα λίγο είναι η αλήθεια τώρα αλλά δυστυχώς ψάχνω αλλά πράγματα πάνω μου και ψάχνω ξανά στο Ίντερνετ και όλο αυτξ είναι φαύλος κύκλος..

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Εφόσον είσαι καθαρή δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ανχωνεσε στο λέω εγώ που πέρασα παρόμοια κατάσταση με ασθένειες...αν ήταν κάτι θα στο βρίσκανε στο μικροβιολογικό εργαστήριο..θα πρέπει να το βγάλεις από το μυαλό σου όσο νωρίς γίνεται διότι σταδιακά θα αποκτήσεις κιαλες φοβίες που θα σε ταλεπωρισουν..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Katerina4545

> Εφόσον είσαι καθαρή δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ανχωνεσε στο λέω εγώ που πέρασα παρόμοια κατάσταση με ασθένειες...αν ήταν κάτι θα στο βρίσκανε στο μικροβιολογικό εργαστήριο..θα πρέπει να το βγάλεις από το μυαλό σου όσο νωρίς γίνεται διότι σταδιακά θα αποκτήσεις κιαλες φοβίες που θα σε ταλεπωρισουν..
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Έκανα εξετάσεις για aids αλλά όχι μια γενική την οποία όμως θέλω να κάνω. Βγήκε αρνητικό Κ πίστευα ότι είναι λάθος .. μετά λέω δεν μπορεί να είναι λάθος Κα αμέσως μετά ψάχτηκα λίγο και βρήκα κάτι άλλο ( άλλη αρρώστια) που μπορεί να έχω και ξανά από την αρχή με αποτελέσμα να πρέπει πάλι να πηγαίνω σε γιατρούς κλπ κλπ...

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Έκανα εξετάσεις για aids αλλά όχι μια γενική την οποία όμως θέλω να κάνω. Βγήκε αρνητικό Κ πίστευα ότι είναι λάθος .. μετά λέω δεν μπορεί να είναι λάθος Κα αμέσως μετά ψάχτηκα λίγο και βρήκα κάτι άλλο ( άλλη αρρώστια) που μπορεί να έχω και ξανά από την αρχή με αποτελέσμα να πρέπει πάλι να πηγαίνω σε γιατρούς κλπ κλπ...


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα..τα έχω περάσει κ εγω.. βγαλτω από το μυαλό σου .

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Katerina4545

> Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα..τα έχω περάσει κ εγω.. βγαλτω από το μυαλό σου .
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Προσπαθώ..εσυ το ξεπέρασες Εν τέλη και αν ναι πως ;

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Θέλει μάχη και πίστη στον εαυτό σου .. εγώ το ξεπέρασα σε κάποιο βαθμό όχι τελείως αλλά έμαθα να το αντιμετωπίζω...όταν με πιάνει αυτή η ταραχή απλά περνώ ρυθμικά μεγάλες ανάσες .. την πρώτη φορά μέτρησα πόσες ανάσες χρειάζεται για να ηρεμισω ..στην δική μου περίπτωση χρειαζωμουν 5 βαθιές ανάσες βαθιές κ ελαφριές εκπνοες..έτσι όταν με έπιανε ήξερα ότι πρέπει να πάρω αφτες της ανάσες για να μου φύγει..επισεις με βοήθησε κ οι ανάσες από σακούλα επερνα της ανάσες μέσα από σακούλα.. μπωρι να ακούγεται χαζό αλλά εμένα με βοήθησε πολύ αυτό... πρέπει όμως πρώτα απολα να αποδεχτείς ότι όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου κ ότι είναι μια ταραχή που θα έρθει κ μετά θα φύγει...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Θέλει μάχη και πίστη στον εαυτό σου .. εγώ το ξεπέρασα σε κάποιο βαθμό όχι τελείως αλλά έμαθα να το αντιμετωπίζω...όταν με πιάνει αυτή η ταραχή απλά περνώ ρυθμικά μεγάλες ανάσες .. την πρώτη φορά μέτρησα πόσες ανάσες χρειάζεται για να ηρεμισω ..στην δική μου περίπτωση χρειαζωμουν 5 βαθιές ανάσες βαθιές κ ελαφριές εκπνοες..έτσι όταν με έπιανε ήξερα ότι πρέπει να πάρω αφτες της ανάσες για να μου φύγει..επισεις με βοήθησε κ οι ανάσες από σακούλα επερνα της ανάσες μέσα από σακούλα.. μπωρι να ακούγεται χαζό αλλά εμένα με βοήθησε πολύ αυτό... πρέπει όμως πρώτα απολα να αποδεχτείς ότι όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου κ ότι είναι μια ταραχή που θα έρθει κ μετά θα φύγει...
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Καθάρισε το μυαλό σου πρώτα απασχολισου με κάτι που σου αρέσει ..βγες για κάνα περίπατο ασπουμε και σταματά να σκεφτεσε αρνητικά..όλα αυτά που πάθενεις είναι από τής αρνητικές σκέψεις σου ...σκέψου θετικά κ θα δεις πώς όλα θα σου περάσουν...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Katerina4545

> Καθάρισε το μυαλό σου πρώτα απασχολισου με κάτι που σου αρέσει ..βγες για κάνα περίπατο ασπουμε και σταματά να σκεφτεσε αρνητικά..όλα αυτά που πάθενεις είναι από τής αρνητικές σκέψεις σου ...σκέψου θετικά κ θα δεις πώς όλα θα σου περάσουν...
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Μπράβο σου που το έκανες ..θα προσπαθήσω γιατί πραγματικά πριν γίνει το περιστατικό με τον τυπο τ οποίο με πήγε πολύ πίσω ψυχολογικά .. και λόγω αυτού φοβάμαι μην έχω κολλήσει πια και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι.. ίσως γιατί με χάλασε πολύ η φάση λόγω πολλών πολλών τύψεων νομίζω ότι έχω πάθει τα πάντα και φοβάμαι και τιμωρώ τον εαυτό μου. Πριν 3 μήνες ήταν όλα αλλιώς , ήμουν καλά έβγαινα,γελούσα , δεν φοβόμουν γιατί πως να φοβηθώ τι θα μπορούσα να έχω! Και ξαφνικά ένα καλοκαίρι είμαι κλεισμένη μέσα σε ένα σπίτι χωρίς να θλω να βγαίνω, σε ένα Ίντερνετ να ψάχνω όλες τις αρρώστιες που μπορεί να δεν κολλήσει κάποιος μέσω αυτού. Τρέλα Κ φόβος ... μακάρι από Σεπτέμβρη που θα αρχίσω να κάνω πράγματα να μοτ φύγει ..αλλά πρώτα με βλέπω να παίρνω σβάρνα όλους τους γιατρούς για εξετάσεις ...δεν αντέχετε αυτό , δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα , τελείωσε το ειντς ( που νόμιζα ότι αυτό με απασχολούσε ) και ήρθαν αλλά αλλά αλλά...:(

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γιατί το ένιωσα κ εγώ στο πετσί μου την άρρωστοφοβια..το μόνο πού θα καταφέρεις αν ασχολισε είναι να χάνεις το χρόνο σου όσες εξετάσεις κ να κάνεις θα βγαίνουν αρνητικές γιατί πολύ απλά είσαι υγιείς δεν θα αλλάξει αυτό ..πολύ καλά έκανες κ είχες της ανυσιχιες σου γιατί είναι μια αρρώστια που θερίζει στης μέρες μας ...προσπάθησε να το ξεπεράσεις βρες τρόπο να βγεις από το τρυπάκι αφτο κ θα δεις ότι όλα θα αλλάξουν κ θα είσαι όπως πρώτα..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Katerina4545

> Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γιατί το ένιωσα κ εγώ στο πετσί μου την άρρωστοφοβια..το μόνο πού θα καταφέρεις αν ασχολισε είναι να χάνεις το χρόνο σου όσες εξετάσεις κ να κάνεις θα βγαίνουν αρνητικές γιατί πολύ απλά είσαι υγιείς δεν θα αλλάξει αυτό ..πολύ καλά έκανες κ είχες της ανυσιχιες σου γιατί είναι μια αρρώστια που θερίζει στης μέρες μας ...προσπάθησε να το ξεπεράσεις βρες τρόπο να βγεις από το τρυπάκι αφτο κ θα δεις ότι όλα θα αλλάξουν κ θα είσαι όπως πρώτα..
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App



Σημερα καθησα και σκέφτηκα και λέω μήπως πήγα νωρίς να κάνω το τεστ ! Διαβασα στο Ίντερνετ ότι τα rapid test έχουν μια περίοδο παραθύρου 6-8 εβδομάδες μετά την επαφή με εγκυρότητα 99,7-100% .Εγώ το κανα 8 μισή εβδομάδες μετά και βγήκε αρνητικό. Δεν θα μου το λέγαν και εκεί αν ήταν νωρίς ; 2 μήνες μετά δηλαδή ... δεν νομίζω να έκανε λάθος θα πάρω και από Δευτέρα να ρωτήσω αλλά τι λες ;;; :(

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Προφανώς κ θα στο έλεγαν λες να το κράταγαν μυστικό??? Απλά έχει την διαδικασία του είναι κάποιες λεπτομέρειες που θέλουν ειδική ανάλυση κ παρακολούθηση...
Προσπάθησε όμως να μην ανχωνεσε χωρίς λόγο είναι βάσανο ταλεπωρισε άδικα...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Katerina4545

> Προφανώς κ θα στο έλεγαν λες να το κράταγαν μυστικό??? Απλά έχει την διαδικασία του είναι κάποιες λεπτομέρειες που θέλουν ειδική ανάλυση κ παρακολούθηση...
> Προσπάθησε όμως να μην ανχωνεσε χωρίς λόγο είναι βάσανο ταλεπωρισε άδικα...
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Σκέφτηκα μήπως δεν κατάλαβαν μέσα στην συζήτηση γιατί πιο πολύ συζητήθηκε το τι έγινε και
Όχι το ποτέ... αν και το είπα σε κάποια φάση...θα πάρω τηλ να ρωτήσω :(

----------


## Katerina4545

> Σκέφτηκα μήπως δεν κατάλαβαν μέσα στην συζήτηση γιατί πιο πολύ συζητήθηκε το τι έγινε και
> Όχι το ποτέ... αν και το είπα σε κάποια φάση...θα πάρω τηλ να ρωτήσω :(



Διαβαζω στο ιντερνετ για 6-8 εβδομαδες αλλα καποιες φορες μπορει να κανει να εκδηλωθουν τα αντισωματα περιπου και 3 μηνες μετα...εγω το εκανα στους 2 μηνες...τι να πω οχι παλι τα ιδια, και εκει που ειχα ηρεμισει με αυτο το θεμα ξανα ηρθαν οι σκεψεις. Πρεπει να περιμενω μεχρι την Δευτερα να παρω τηλεφωνο γιατι ειναι κλειστα..Αλλα τους ειπα οτι εγινε αρχες ιουνιου,ΘΑ σκασω....

----------


## Katerina4545

> Διαβαζω στο ιντερνετ για 6-8 εβδομαδες αλλα καποιες φορες μπορει να κανει να εκδηλωθουν τα αντισωματα περιπου και 3 μηνες μετα...εγω το εκανα στους 2 μηνες...τι να πω οχι παλι τα ιδια, και εκει που ειχα ηρεμισει με αυτο το θεμα ξανα ηρθαν οι σκεψεις. Πρεπει να περιμενω μεχρι την Δευτερα να παρω τηλεφωνο γιατι ειναι κλειστα..Αλλα τους ειπα οτι εγινε αρχες ιουνιου,ΘΑ σκασω....



Πηρα τηλεφωνο κ μου ειπαν οτι για 100% αποτελεσμα αν θελω να το ξανακανω οταν συμπληρωνω 3μηνο απο την επαφη...ΘΑ ΣΚΑΣΩ, ο κυριος με τον οποιο ειχα μιλησει οταν εκανα το τεστ μου ειπε οτι ηταν σιγουρο το αποτελεσμα τοτε και δν μου ειχε πει να το ξανακανω μετα απο 1 μηνα απο τοτε, το μονο που μου ειπε ειναι οι καλο θα ηταν να παω σε εναν ψυχολογο γιατι ειμαι υπερβολικη, τι ωραια. Σημερα πηγα εκανα μια γενικη αιματος και βγηκαν ολα φυσιολογικα..αν ηταν κατι δεν θα φαινοταν ισως κατι απο εκει; Τι να πω δεν ξερω

----------


## Sonia

> Συμπτώματα άγχους έχεις, όχι AIDS. Άλλοι είναι φορείς του AIDS κι ασθενούν πολλά χρόνια μετά, εσύ μέσα σε ένα δίμηνο εμφάνισες συμπτώματα; Θα περιμένεις καλύτερα ενάμιση μήνα ακόμα να πας για εξετάσεις αίματος διότι οι ιόι για AIDS, ηπατίτιδα κτλ φαίνονται στα σίγουρα κάνα 4μηνο μετά που κόλλησες. Κρίμα είναι να πας και πάλι να σου μείνει η αμφιβολία στο μυαλό.


Στα ΄λεγα εγώ lol

Καλά σου λέει ο κύριος που μίλησες, να πας σε ψυχολόγο.

----------


## Katerina4545

> Στα ΄λεγα εγώ lol
> 
> Καλά σου λέει ο κύριος που μίλησες, να πας σε ψυχολόγο.


Είχες ένα μικρό δίκαιο αλλά μακάρι όταν ξανακάνω το τεστ να βγει αρνητικό γιατί δεν έχω ηρεμήσει ακόμα...ναι μου έγραψε τηλέφωνο ψυχολόγου όσο εγώ του ελεγα τι συνέβη. Και στο τέλος αντί να μ πει ότι πρέπει να επαναλάβω το τεστ για 100% στο τρίμηνο, μου είπε να ηρεμισω και να πάρω τηλ στον ψυχολόγο γιατί δεν είμαι λογική . Λες να βγει θετικό σε λίγο καιρό που θα το ξανακάνω;;;

----------


## Sonia

Αυτό το νήμα κάνει συνεχώς κύκλους 3 σελίδες τώρα...

Στο έγραψα και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, οι πιθανότητες να κόλλησες AIDS έτσι είναι μηδαμινές. Τσάμπα αγχώνεσαι. Ο ψυχολόγος δεν είναι κακή ιδέα αφού βλέπεις ότι δεν μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς αυτό το πράγμα...

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Το ίδιο κ η κοπέλα μου λες κ κόλλησε το μυαλό της με κόλα στιγμής..
Αυτό το κακω έχετε αν σας κολλήσει κάτι στο μυαλό δεν ξεκολλάει με τίποτα..


Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Katerina4545

> Το ίδιο κ η κοπέλα μου λες κ κόλλησε το μυαλό της με κόλα στιγμής..
> Αυτό το κακω έχετε αν σας κολλήσει κάτι στο μυαλό δεν ξεκολλάει με τίποτα..
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App



Εχεις δικαιο αλλα το σωμα μου δεν βοηθαει !! ασ πουμε εγω πηγαινα 3 φορες την εβδομαδα τουαλετα και πλεον παω καθε μερα και ειναι καπως περιεργα( παλι σε γιατρουσ θα τρεχωω) , φυσικα ξερεις με τι το συνεδεσα αυτο...πρωτα απο ολα φταιει το μυαλο που κολλαει και μετα το ιντερνετ...αυτα:(

----------


## Sonia

Δεν είναι τυχαίες οι εκφράσεις "χ*στηκα πάνω μου" και "πήγε το σκ*το στην κάλτσα" . Αν κάτι σε φοβίζει ή έχεις άγχος το σώμα μπαίνει σε κατάσταση συναγερμού, για αυτό τα παθαίνεις αυτά. Δεν είναι κάτι άλλο. Από μια άποψη να λες πάλι καλά που πήρε μπροστά και δουλεύει το σύστημα και καθαρίζει το έντερο. 

Το λες κι η ίδια ότι κολλάει το μυαλό. Αφού δεν μπορείς να το ξεκολλήσεις από μόνη σου, γιατί δεν βλέπεις έναν ψυχολόγο; Αν σπάσεις το πόδι σου θα τρέχεις σε ΩΡΙΛΑ; Όχι βέβαια. Με το να τρέχεις σε άσχετες ειδικότητες δεν καταφέρνεις κάτι, απλά ξοδεύεις ενέργεια, χρόνο και χρήμα χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Εχεις δικαιο αλλα το σωμα μου δεν βοηθαει !! ασ πουμε εγω πηγαινα 3 φορες την εβδομαδα τουαλετα και πλεον παω καθε μερα και ειναι καπως περιεργα( παλι σε γιατρουσ θα τρεχωω) , φυσικα ξερεις με τι το συνεδεσα αυτο...πρωτα απο ολα φταιει το μυαλο που κολλαει και μετα το ιντερνετ...αυτα:(


Το γεγονός που πας τουαλέτα κάθε μέρα αυτό πρέπει να σε ευχαριστεί..
Δηλώνει το σώμα σου ότι λειτουργούν φυσιολογικά τα εντερικά σου...

Αυτό μπορεί να συνδέεται κ με το φόβο σου .είσαι σε κατάσταση τρόμου...

Ξεκόλλα από το μυαλό σου δεν έχεις τίποτα αν ήταν να κολλήσεις έτσι ευκολα aids τώρα οι πορνοστάρ θα πέθαιναν....




Η ζωή αρχίζει εκεί που τελειώνει ο φοβος.

----------


## Katerina4545

> Το γεγονός που πας τουαλέτα κάθε μέρα αυτό πρέπει να σε ευχαριστεί..
> Δηλώνει το σώμα σου ότι λειτουργούν φυσιολογικά τα εντερικά σου...
> 
> Αυτό μπορεί να συνδέεται κ με το φόβο σου .είσαι σε κατάσταση τρόμου...
> 
> Ξεκόλλα από το μυαλό σου δεν έχεις τίποτα αν ήταν να κολλήσεις έτσι ευκολα aids τώρα οι πορνοστάρ θα πέθαιναν....
> 
> 
> 
> Η ζωή αρχίζει εκεί που τελειώνει ο φοβος.


Εχετε δικαιο, απλα επειδη πλεον δεν ειναι μονο το aids που φοβαμαι αλλα ΟΛΑ τα σμν, εφοσον παω σε γυναικολογο για τσεκ και σε εναν ωριλα για τον λαιμο μου ( με ενοχλει εδω και 1 μηνα ) σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα για ψυχολογο( η ψυχιατρο δεν ξερω ) που ισως με βοηθησει, λιγο δυσκολο το κοβω καθως σκεφτομαι ''τι μπορει να μου κανει ο ψυχολογος;; απλα θα του πω το προβλημα μου ''

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Να πας σε ψυχολόγο άλλα θα τα λες τα πράγματα όπως έχουν χωρίς να υπερβάλεις κάπου γιατί ως αρρωστοφοβικοι που είμαστε όπως για παράδειγμα εγώ όταν πήγα πρίν 10 χρόνια σε ψυχίατρο ότι με ρωτάτε του έλεγα ναι καίμε υπερβολές ότι έχω σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα μου μου έκανε λάθος διάγνωση με αποτέλεσμα να με γεμίσει με φάρμακα..
Ευτυχώς δεν πείρα ούτε 1 γιατί τοτες σαν πιτσιρικάς που ήμουν 17χ ήμουν πολύ υπερβολικός ...
Είχα πάρει θυμάμαι μόνο το stedonaki για της αϋπνίες επερνα κ το neurodane δεν ξέρω αν το λέω σωστά πάει καιρός τώρα... Στην ουσία δεν με βοήθησαν τα φάρμακα πείρα την απόφαση και τα πέταξα μια μέρα που ξύπνησα κ ή ορκίστικα στον εαυτό μου ότι ποτέ δεν θα ξανά πάω ψυχίατρο ούτε φάρμακα δεν θα ξανά βάλω στο στρώμα μου . Έναν όρκο που τον κρατάω μέχρι τώρα που έπεσα πάλι τόσο κάτω με κτήσεις πανικού και διαταραχές όπως κ την αρρωστοφοβια που έχω αλλά όχι τόσο τραγικά που να κάνω τέτοιες σκέψεις όπως την πρώτη φορά...

Βλέπω τον εαυτό μου μερα με την μέρα να βελτιώνεται..
Κ χωρίς φάρμακα απλά πέρασε ο κύκλος τού μου κράτησε 2 μήνες δλδ όλο το καλοκαίρι σχεδόν.. 

Το μυστικό να κάτσεις κ να Μήλας με τον εαυτό σου κ όταν κάνεις σκέψεις θα λες εσύ το αντίθετο είμαι καλά αφού έκανα την εξέταση κ ο γιατρός μου είπε είμαι κομπλε..

Όχι δεν είσαι τρελή που κάνεις τέτοιες σκέψεις και ούτε χρειάζεται να πέσεις σε ψυχοφαρμακα...

Αυτό είναι στο χέρι σου πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι το μυαλό σου λειτουργεί με το σωμα σου όχι με το εγώ σου ..

Αυτό το είπε μια κοπέλα που ασχολείται πολύ με το θέμα της ψυχολογίας κ είναι εδώ στο forum δεν θυμάμαι αλλά κάπου το διάβασα κ όντως αυτό ισχύει.. 

Όταν λενε ότι είναι όλα στο μυαλό δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο
... 
Άσε το μυαλό να σου λέει ότι θέλει κάποια στιγμή θα ξεκολλήσει..όταν δεν δίνουμε βάση σε αυτά που σκεπτόμαστε τότε θα ηρεμήσεις...





Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Katerina4545

> Να πας σε ψυχολόγο άλλα θα τα λες τα πράγματα όπως έχουν χωρίς να υπερβάλεις κάπου γιατί ως αρρωστοφοβικοι που είμαστε όπως για παράδειγμα εγώ όταν πήγα πρίν 10 χρόνια σε ψυχίατρο ότι με ρωτάτε του έλεγα ναι καίμε υπερβολές ότι έχω σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα μου μου έκανε λάθος διάγνωση με αποτέλεσμα να με γεμίσει με φάρμακα..
> Ευτυχώς δεν πείρα ούτε 1 γιατί τοτες σαν πιτσιρικάς που ήμουν 17χ ήμουν πολύ υπερβολικός ...
> Είχα πάρει θυμάμαι μόνο το stedonaki για της αϋπνίες επερνα κ το neurodane δεν ξέρω αν το λέω σωστά πάει καιρός τώρα... Στην ουσία δεν με βοήθησαν τα φάρμακα πείρα την απόφαση και τα πέταξα μια μέρα που ξύπνησα κ ή ορκίστικα στον εαυτό μου ότι ποτέ δεν θα ξανά πάω ψυχίατρο ούτε φάρμακα δεν θα ξανά βάλω στο στρώμα μου . Έναν όρκο που τον κρατάω μέχρι τώρα που έπεσα πάλι τόσο κάτω με κτήσεις πανικού και διαταραχές όπως κ την αρρωστοφοβια που έχω αλλά όχι τόσο τραγικά που να κάνω τέτοιες σκέψεις όπως την πρώτη φορά...
> 
> Βλέπω τον εαυτό μου μερα με την μέρα να βελτιώνεται..
> Κ χωρίς φάρμακα απλά πέρασε ο κύκλος τού μου κράτησε 2 μήνες δλδ όλο το καλοκαίρι σχεδόν.. 
> 
> Το μυστικό να κάτσεις κ να Μήλας με τον εαυτό σου κ όταν κάνεις σκέψεις θα λες εσύ το αντίθετο είμαι καλά αφού έκανα την εξέταση κ ο γιατρός μου είπε είμαι κομπλε..
> 
> ...


Δηλαδή μπορεί ο ψυχολόγος να μου δώσει χαπια ; Εννοείται δεν θέλω να πάρω χαπια ...άλλο να με βοηθήσει να το καταπολεμήσω και άλλο να μου δώσει Κ κάτι...κοιτά και εγώ αυτό έχει τώρα 2 μήνες όλη η άσχημη μου κατάσταση και έχω να πω ότι συγκριτικά με τον προηγούμενο μήνα είμαι καλύτερα καθώς και έχω καθυστχαστει Εν μέρη από το τεστ αλλά και τξ έχω καταπολεμήσει μόνη μου .. ( είτε ο εαυτός μου ο ίδιος κουράστηκε σε όλο αυτό που παιρνουσα ). Το θέμα μου είναι ότι φεύγω για την πόλη που σπουδάζω και μένω μόνη εκεί ( έχω παρεεσ Φυσικά ) και έχω έναν μικρό φόβο μην με πιέσει βαριά πάλι αυτό με τις σκέψεις μου Γτ ΟΤΑν είσαι μόνος σπίτι όλο και κάτι τέτοιο παραπάνω θα σκεφτείς .....φοβάμαι τον εαυτό μου :(

----------


## DiSI

> Δηλαδή μπορεί ο ψυχολόγος να μου δώσει χαπια ; Εννοείται δεν θέλω να πάρω χαπια ...άλλο να με βοηθήσει να το καταπολεμήσω και άλλο να μου δώσει Κ κάτι...κοιτά και εγώ αυτό έχει τώρα 2 μήνες όλη η άσχημη μου κατάσταση και έχω να πω ότι συγκριτικά με τον προηγούμενο μήνα είμαι καλύτερα καθώς και έχω καθυστχαστει Εν μέρη από το τεστ αλλά και τξ έχω καταπολεμήσει μόνη μου .. ( είτε ο εαυτός μου ο ίδιος κουράστηκε σε όλο αυτό που παιρνουσα ). Το θέμα μου είναι ότι φεύγω για την πόλη που σπουδάζω και μένω μόνη εκεί ( έχω παρεεσ Φυσικά ) και έχω έναν μικρό φόβο μην με πιέσει βαριά πάλι αυτό με τις σκέψεις μου Γτ ΟΤΑν είσαι μόνος σπίτι όλο και κάτι τέτοιο παραπάνω θα σκεφτείς .....φοβάμαι τον εαυτό μου :(


Κατερινάκι... 
η αρρωστοφοβια σου υποσυνείδητα σου έχει περάσει από τον πατέρα σου, τα ίδια έχω κι εγώ. 
Και ψάχτηκα άπειρες φορές για aids είτε με εξετάσεις αίματος των 10€ είτε στο Athens Checkpoint που είναι δωρεάν και να πας αν είσαι κοντά για να ηρεμήσεις. Δεν έχεις ειτζ και δεν κολλαει τόσο εύκολα. Άλλωστε ο ιός είναι σε ύφεση. Και με την λογική όμως φαντάζομαι δεν πηγές με κάποιον που βρήκες στον δρόμο και δεν τον ήξερες καθόλου. 
Οσο για τα αλλά σμν, να κανεις εξετάσεις γιατί χρειάζεται για να ξέρεις που βρίσκεσαι, όχι γιατι έχεις κάτι. Ολα αντιμετωπίζονται από αυτά με χάπια! 
Όσο για τον ψυχολογο, εγώ θα σου έλεγα να πας και σε ψυχίατρο και σε ψυχολογο. Οι ψυχολόγοι δεν δίνουν φάρμακα και ισως, για κάποιο διάστημα, να χρειαστεί να πάρεις κάτι για να νιώσεις καλύτερα. 
Αλλαγές στο σώμα σου θα βλέπεις όσο αγχώνεσαι. Μπορεί να έχεις σπασμούς στο έντερο, πονοκεφάλους, ταχυκαρδίες(εγώ υποφέρω από αυτές) και άλλα τόσα πράγματα. Όμως είσαι μικρή, έχουμε ίδια ηλικία νομίζω, μην πάω το μυαλό σου στο κακό! 
Προσπάθησε να μην αγχώνεσαι και να μην πανικοβάλλεσαι. 

Με αγάπη

----------


## Katerina4545

> Κατερινάκι... 
> η αρρωστοφοβια σου υποσυνείδητα σου έχει περάσει από τον πατέρα σου, τα ίδια έχω κι εγώ. 
> Και ψάχτηκα άπειρες φορές για aids είτε με εξετάσεις αίματος των 10€ είτε στο Athens Checkpoint που είναι δωρεάν και να πας αν είσαι κοντά για να ηρεμήσεις. Δεν έχεις ειτζ και δεν κολλαει τόσο εύκολα. Άλλωστε ο ιός είναι σε ύφεση. Και με την λογική όμως φαντάζομαι δεν πηγές με κάποιον που βρήκες στον δρόμο και δεν τον ήξερες καθόλου. 
> Οσο για τα αλλά σμν, να κανεις εξετάσεις γιατί χρειάζεται για να ξέρεις που βρίσκεσαι, όχι γιατι έχεις κάτι. Ολα αντιμετωπίζονται από αυτά με χάπια! 
> Όσο για τον ψυχολογο, εγώ θα σου έλεγα να πας και σε ψυχίατρο και σε ψυχολογο. Οι ψυχολόγοι δεν δίνουν φάρμακα και ισως, για κάποιο διάστημα, να χρειαστεί να πάρεις κάτι για να νιώσεις καλύτερα. 
> Αλλαγές στο σώμα σου θα βλέπεις όσο αγχώνεσαι. Μπορεί να έχεις σπασμούς στο έντερο, πονοκεφάλους, ταχυκαρδίες(εγώ υποφέρω από αυτές) και άλλα τόσα πράγματα. Όμως είσαι μικρή, έχουμε ίδια ηλικία νομίζω, μην πάω το μυαλό σου στο κακό! 
> Προσπάθησε να μην αγχώνεσαι και να μην πανικοβάλλεσαι. 
> 
> Με αγάπη



Μα πως μπορεί να περάσει υποσυνείδητα εφόσον δεν εκδήλωνε την αρρωστοφοβια του σε εμένα ; Ίσως και να το έκανε και να μην το θυμάμαι... εγώ είμαι 21 σχεδόν...ναι έχω πάει στο τσεκ ποιντ και έκανα το τεστ και βγήκε αρνητικό αλλά υπάρχουν φορές που ακόμα το σκέφτομαι ( μήπως όταν πήγα ήταν νωρίς και τα σχετικά ) η αλήθεια είναι ότι εδώ και μια εβδομάδα είμαι πολύ καλύτερα γιατί άλλαξα περιβάλλον, σταμάτησα να ψάχνω στο Ίντερνετ το κάθε τι που βλέπω πάνω μου και πράγματι πολλά από αυτά που είχα ( εντερικά προβλήματα ,
Πρόβλημα στον λαιμό σαν κόμπος) εξαφανίστηκαν !!! Και όχι δεν ήταν του δρόμου ... απλά εγώ στο μυαλό μου το τράβηξα παραπάνω γιατί με χάλασε κάπως το συμβάν ψυχολογικά... θα προσπαθήσω να το καταπολεμήσω αφού ήδη είμαι πολύ καλύτερα έχω αρχίσει να βρίσκω τον εαυτό μου ξανά αλλά αν με ξαναπιάσει αυτή η έντονη αρρωστοφοβια ίσως επισκεφτώ και ψυχίατρο .
Σε ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ ....

----------


## Stavrosbmw

Παιδια μου ετυχε ενα παρομοιο περιστατικο και εχω φρικαρει.Πηγα με μια απο αγγελιες σαββατο βραδυ και μου εσπασε το προφυλακτικο,η επαφη ηταν πρωκτικη, δεν ξερω αν εσπασε οταν μπηκα ή λιγο αργοτερα, δεν εμεινα πολυ μεσα της, πηγα σε νοσοκομειο για μια θεραπεια που σου κανουν προληπτικα για να μην κολλησω hiv, ο γιατρος μου εκανε τις απαραίτητες ερωτησης για το συμβαν και μου δεν μου τα εγραψε τα χαπια γιατι λεει οτι οι πιθανοτητες να εχω κολλησει ειναι παρα πολυ μικρες και να μην αγχωνομαι, προσπαθησα να τον πείσω αλλα τιποτα, μου λεει αν αγχονεσαι με το παραμικρο κατσε σπιτι σου, πηγα σε νοσομειο στην αθηνα για αφροδίσια νοσηματα. Εγω ομως ειμαι πολυ αγχωμενος, δεν ξερω πως θα περασουν αυτοι οι 3-4 μηνες για να παω για εξετασεις, η κοπελα που ανοιξε το thread τελικα τι εγινε?
Επισης εχω ενα θεμα με τις αρρωστιες και φοβαμαι πολυ ευκολα, καποιοι θα ξερεται απο παλια μου ποστ.

----------


## Αποστολια

Αφού σε καθησυχασε και ο γιατρός εγώ λέω να τον άκουσες ξέρει πιο πολλα.όσο για αυτές από τις αγγελίες μη φοβάσαι κάνουν εξετασεις και δεν πάνε χωρίς προφυλαξεις.πιο πολύ μπορεί να κινδυνευεις από κάποιες άλλες πάρα από αυτες

----------


## Stavrosbmw

> Αφού σε καθησυχασε και ο γιατρός εγώ λέω να τον άκουσες ξέρει πιο πολλα.όσο για αυτές από τις αγγελίες μη φοβάσαι κάνουν εξετασεις και δεν πάνε χωρίς προφυλαξεις.πιο πολύ μπορεί να κινδυνευεις από κάποιες άλλες πάρα από αυτες


Τι να σου πω μακαρι να ειναι ετσι, μου λεει ο γιατρος οτι αυτες απο τις αγγελιες δεν ειναι επικυνδινες γιατι τις κυνηγανε και οταν του ειπα κιολας οτι ηταν ελληνιδα , ξερω αρκετους φιλους μου που βρισκουν καποιο στο κλαμπ ακομα και τουριστρια και ερχοντε σε επαφη χωρις προφυλακτικο και δεν εχουν κολλησει κατι, εντομεταξι εγω ειχα να ερθω σε επαφη μηνες και σταθηκα πολυ γκαντεμης, δεν θα ηταν ομως χειροτερο αν δεν εβαζα εξ αρχης καθολου προφυλακτικο ή αν εμενα περισσοτερη ωρα μεσα της?

----------


## Αποστολια

Και εσύ βρε αγόρι μου αφού φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ τι τα θες αυτά? Αν είναι να κάνεις κάτι και μετά να σε τρωεί το άγχος καλύτερα να μην το κάνεις. Πάντως σου απάντησα και εγώ και ο γιατρός φυσικά οτι δεν κινδυνευεις και πολυ.και επειδή εσύ θα κάνεις σίγουρα εξετάσεις παλι και πάλι καλό είναι πριν κάνεις κάτι να το σκεφτεσαι η πρέπει να ξεπερασεις το άγχος σου.ή ζεις τη ζωή σου σαν άνθρωπος η κάθε κλεισμενος στους τέσσερις τοιχους

----------


## Stavrosbmw

> Και εσύ βρε αγόρι μου αφού φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ τι τα θες αυτά? Αν είναι να κάνεις κάτι και μετά να σε τρωεί το άγχος καλύτερα να μην το κάνεις. Πάντως σου απάντησα και εγώ και ο γιατρός φυσικά οτι δεν κινδυνευεις και πολυ.και επειδή εσύ θα κάνεις σίγουρα εξετάσεις παλι και πάλι καλό είναι πριν κάνεις κάτι να το σκεφτεσαι η πρέπει να ξεπερασεις το άγχος σου.ή ζεις τη ζωή σου σαν άνθρωπος η κάθε κλεισμενος στους τέσσερις τοιχους


Εχω χρονια θεμα με την αρρωστοφοβια,πανω απο 3 χρονια, καποιος αλλος στην θεση μου δεν ξερω πως θα αντιδρουσε λογικα δεν θα αγχωνοταν, δεν ξερω αν εχει τυχει σε καποιον θα κολλησει κατι σοβαρο απο ενα σπασμενο προφυλακτικο, λογικα αυτοι που κολλανε δεν ειναι αυτοι που το κανουν συστηματικα χωρις προφυλακτικο?

----------


## Αποστολια

Επειδή έχεις χρόνια αρρωστοφοβια έπρεπε να προσέχεις για να μην έχεις θέματα μετά.Ότι έγινε έγινε τώρα .κάνε ότι σου είπε ο γιατρός για να ηρεμησεις

----------


## Stavrosbmw

> Επειδή έχεις χρόνια αρρωστοφοβια έπρεπε να προσέχεις για να μην έχεις θέματα μετά.Ότι έγινε έγινε τώρα .κάνε ότι σου είπε ο γιατρός για να ηρεμησεις


δεν μου ειπε να κανω κατι ο γιατρος, ουτε καν εξετασεις με εβαλε να κανω, απλα μου ειπε να μην αγχωνομαι ειναι σχεδον απιθανο και φοβαμαι με το καθε τι να κατσω σπιτι μου, και μαλιστα πηγα σε πολυ γνωστο νοσοκομειο με αφροδισια δεν ξερω αν κανει να αναφερω σε ποιο, τελος παντων ας δειξω εμπειστοσίνη στον γιατρο και βλεπουμε, εσενα σου εχει συμβει ποτε κατι παρομοιο, καποιο παρομοιο περιστατικο?

----------


## Αποστολια

Εμένα προσωπικά οχι.αλλά δεν έχω φοβίες για αρρώστιες όσον αφορά τους ερωτικους συντροφους

----------


## Stavrosbmw

> Εμένα προσωπικά οχι.αλλά δεν έχω φοβίες για αρρώστιες όσον αφορά τους ερωτικους συντροφους


εσυ προφυλακτικο βαζεις παντα ή σου εχουν τυχει φορες που να μην βαλεις? (σορρυ για τις αδιακριτες ερωτησεις απλα καταλαβανεις :/ )

----------


## Sonia

Φαντάζομαι στο Συγγρού θα πήγες που είναι τοπ σε τέτοια ζητήματα, αφού είπε ο γιατρός είσαι ΟΚ, ε, είσαι ΟΚ. Μην το σκέφτεσαι άλλο.

----------


## Stavrosbmw

> Φαντάζομαι στο Συγγρού θα πήγες που είναι τοπ σε τέτοια ζητήματα, αφού είπε ο γιατρός είσαι ΟΚ, ε, είσαι ΟΚ. Μην το σκέφτεσαι άλλο.


εκει πηγα και μαλιστα 4 φορες μεσα σε 2,5 μερες

----------


## giorgos panou

> Παιδια μου ετυχε ενα παρομοιο περιστατικο και εχω φρικαρει.Πηγα με μια απο αγγελιες σαββατο βραδυ και μου εσπασε το προφυλακτικο,η επαφη ηταν πρωκτικη, δεν ξερω αν εσπασε οταν μπηκα ή λιγο αργοτερα, δεν εμεινα πολυ μεσα της, πηγα σε νοσοκομειο για μια θεραπεια που σου κανουν προληπτικα για να μην κολλησω hiv, ο γιατρος μου εκανε τις απαραίτητες ερωτησης για το συμβαν και μου δεν μου τα εγραψε τα χαπια γιατι λεει οτι οι πιθανοτητες να εχω κολλησει ειναι παρα πολυ μικρες και να μην αγχωνομαι, προσπαθησα να τον πείσω αλλα τιποτα, μου λεει αν αγχονεσαι με το παραμικρο κατσε σπιτι σου, πηγα σε νοσομειο στην αθηνα για αφροδίσια νοσηματα. Εγω ομως ειμαι πολυ αγχωμενος, δεν ξερω πως θα περασουν αυτοι οι 3-4 μηνες για να παω για εξετασεις, η κοπελα που ανοιξε το thread τελικα τι εγινε?
> Επισης εχω ενα θεμα με τις αρρωστιες και φοβαμαι πολυ ευκολα, καποιοι θα ξερεται απο παλια μου ποστ.


 Καπωτες γιαεπαγγελματικους λογους πηγαινα στην νοτιοανατολικη Αφρικη, σε μια περιοχη οπου 1/3 ατομα ειναι φορεας του ΕΙΤΖ. Το κρατοςεκει για να καταφερει να ελεξει τα ποσωστα της ασθενειας αυτης ειχε σχεδον παντου προφυλακτικα, κι με λιγοτερο φορο απο αλλα προιοντα. Ειχε πινακιδες σε αρκετα μεροι οπου σου ελεγαν ,εγραφαν πραματα σχετικα με την υγεια. 
Δυστυχως ειχα ενα ατυχημα μια μερα, κι θυμαμαι το αγχος που με ειχε κυριεψει! παρα το οτι η κοπελα που ειχα παει ηταν δασκαλα, κι γενικα ηταν απο περιβαλον σχετικα υγειες παρολα αυτα θυμαμαι οτι γυρησα ελλαδα κι πηγα κατευθιαν για εξετασεις! μεχρι να παρω τα αποτελεσματα δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω τα βραδια! αυτο που μου ειπε ο γιατρος ειναι οτι δεν κολαει τοσο ευκολα αυτη η ασθενεια, πως ακομα κι χωρις προφυλαξεις να κανεις σεξ δεν σημαινει οτι 100/100 θα κολησεις! αυτο ομως δεν παει να πει οτι δεν θα προσεχουμε! και οχι μονο για το ΕΙΤΖ αλλα κι για πολλες αλλες ασθενειες αροδισιακου χαρακτηρα.

----------


## Katerina4545

> Αφού σε καθησυχασε και ο γιατρός εγώ λέω να τον άκουσες ξέρει πιο πολλα.όσο για αυτές από τις αγγελίες μη φοβάσαι κάνουν εξετασεις και δεν πάνε χωρίς προφυλαξεις.πιο πολύ μπορεί να κινδυνευεις από κάποιες άλλες πάρα από αυτες


Η κοπέλα που άνοιξε την συζήτηση είναι μια χαρά , γελάει με τον εαυτό της για τους 3 μήνες
Που σκεφτόταν αυτό το πράγμα και Γενικά το έχω ξεπεράσει φουλ. Το πρόβλημα μου ήταν κάπου άλλου , σε κάποιον προσωπικό θέμα που είχα και είχα βγάλει όλη μου την στεναχώρια σε κάτι ανούσιο ! Και εγώ φοβάμαι τις αρρώστιες αλλά κυρίως όταν δεν εομαι καλά ψυχολογικά ώστε να έχω κάπου να ξεσπάσω . Πρέπει παντα να χρησιμοποιείς προφυλακτικό και όπως διάβασες και σου είπαν οι γιατροί είναι αρκετά να κολλήσεις κάτι τόσο σημαντικό και δεν κολλάει εύκολα , ποσό μάλλον στην περίπτωση σου που μπορεί να έσπασε και στο τέλος . Απλά σου λέω να μημ αγχώνεσαι τζάμπα γιατί και εγώ σπατάλησα 3 μήνες μέσα στην στεναχώρια για το τίποτα , παλιά έμπαινα κάθε μέρα στο φόρουμ από τον φόβο μου και τώρα απλά μπήκα τυχαία να δω τι παίζει. Να ηρεμισεις να κανείς τις εξετάσεις αν θες ( γίνονται και 2-3 μήνες μετά το συμβάν και είναι σίγουρο το αποτέλεσμα ) για να το βγάλεις τελείως από το μυαλού σου. Αλλά να θυμάσαι ότι αν θες κάτι να τρώγεσαι ακόμα
Και με τις εξετάσεις Δν θα ηρεμισεις γιαυτο ψάξε να βρεις που είναι το πρόβλημα που σε έφερε σε αυτό το φόρουμ :)

----------

